# Ohko Stone



## MiamiArt

Hi,

Dragon stone can be beautiful and difficult to use. Here's an example:


----------



## Vermino

If those are true Ohko Stones, they should be pretty easy to break. So Iwagumi or mountain scapes aren't really out of the question. Just be to pick each style you like to go and then chisel the hardened clay rocks into pieces more suitable. You can go terrace or cliff side aquascape where you have an upper basin and a lower basin.

But you are right, I haven't seen any Ohko Stones being used in aquascapes besides Iwagumi and mountains.


----------



## lamiskool

love dragon stone! heres a scape thats neither and iwagumi or a mountain scape that I love. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=4468833&postcount=35


----------



## TDV

MiamiArt - Nice tank, is that HC and blyxa?

Vermino - I'm pretty sure they are real Ohko stone, they seem pretty fragile. Will keep in mind about chiseling them. I really like the idea of a cliff side, but I don't really know how I would implement it. Slope the substrate to one side of the tank, build a wall of rocks, and then have a flat sandy open area on the other side?

lamiskool - That tank is fantastic! The white sand looks great against the plants. I'd love to do something like this, but my tank is 18" tall and I feel like there would be a lot of empty space towards the top. I'm noticing that many of the scapes using dragon stone also have short plants, which probably wouldn't be able to fill in my tank enough for it not to feel empty. 

I was looking around and saw this which I thought I could probably pull off with the rocks I have right now. Seems like I would be having the same problem with short plants though, because taller ones would take away from the scale of things.:


----------



## Green_Flash

I personally think the stone selection you have is above average. Those have nice colors and shape/size.


----------



## TDV

Yeah, my LFS just got them in so I got first pick. Tried to pick ones with nice points.


----------



## Vermino

TDV said:


> Vermino - I'm pretty sure they are real Ohko stone, they seem pretty fragile. Will keep in mind about chiseling them. I really like the idea of a cliff side, but I don't really know how I would implement it. Slope the substrate to one side of the tank, build a wall of rocks, and then have a flat sandy open area on the other side?


here is some layer/wall aquascapes. the problem is you would have to break apart some of your ohko stones to be able to create a barrier.

http://torontoaquariumservice.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/100619-4973-copy.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/8d8247ae536c94ae60074e624fbff05d/tumblr_mt7n8mKwkc1rfc73zo2_1280.jpg

here is somewhat of a cliff aquascape - once again, you will need to break up alot of the ohko stones (or get some smaller ones) to build up that basin. Also probably silicone the pieces together to hold it's structure.



TDV said:


> my tank is 18" tall and I feel like there would be a lot of empty space towards the top. I'm noticing that many of the scapes using dragon stone also have short plants, which probably wouldn't be able to fill in my tank enough for it not to feel empty.


So you want to fill the top space while still keeping away from the iwagumi setup - I remember James Findley doing an aquascape with a smooth type of stone (sorry can't make out the classification by eye). He used two main stones as columns, creating a very unique concept. I've also seen this used with petrified wood by DanielSzente. You got to understand, you are in new territory. When someone buys Ohko Stones, they are either going with those two scape styles.

here is another column hardscape that is pretty impressive. The biggest benefit with these columns is your able to fill all that dead space as well as the ability to add tall plants.


----------



## TDV

Oh, maybe I could to make something that looks like Zhangjiajie forest. Set the rocks upright like spires and attach moss to them, then put stem plants around the bases to make the forest. Maybe I'll see if the store still has some rocks this weekend, might give me more options to work with.


----------



## Vermino

TDV said:


> Oh, maybe I could to make something that looks like Zhangjiajie forest. Set the rocks upright like spires and attach moss to them, then put stem plants around the bases to make the forest. Maybe I'll see if the store still has some rocks this weekend, might give me more options to work with.


haha that's what i meant by columns actually. Didn't know there was an actual forest like that - Very impressive


----------



## lamiskool

Vermino said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/8d8247ae536c94ae60074e624fbff05d/tumblr_mt7n8mKwkc1rfc73zo2_1280.jpg


Really lovin that scape, might use it when I rescape my one of my tanks in the future.


----------

